# dhcp-3.0.3-r9 won't start [SOLVED]

## thoughtform

i cannot get this to start. i keep getting an error in my system logs:

Aug 22 19:17:35 [dhcpd] ** You must add a global ddns-update-style statement to /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf.

Aug 22 19:17:35 [dhcpd] To get the same behaviour as in 3.0b2pl11 and previous

Aug 22 19:17:35 [dhcpd] versions, add a line that says "ddns-update-style ad-hoc;"

Aug 22 19:17:35 [dhcpd] Please read the dhcpd.conf manual page for more information. **

so i added it. i get the same error, as if i'd never added the line.

here's my config:

/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

 range 192.168.1.11 192.168.1.29;

 default-lease-time 86400;

 max-lease-time 86400;

 option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

 option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;

 option routers 192.168.1.1;

 option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;

 option domain-name "lowmips.com";

 ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

}

what am i missing here?

thanks,

ScorpaenLast edited by thoughtform on Tue Aug 22, 2006 11:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Move your ddns-update-style ad-hoc line outside of the subnet block.

----------

## thoughtform

Uberlord, thank you.

here's my working config.

well, i hope it's working. let me test while my sister's laptop is here.  :Smile: 

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

 range 192.168.1.11 192.168.1.29;

 default-lease-time 86400;

 max-lease-time 86400;

 option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

 option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;

 option routers 192.168.1.1;

 option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;

 option domain-name "lowmips.com";

}

----------

